# "Lexophile"



## Phantom (Mar 25, 2014)

*"Lexophile" is a word used to describe those that have a love for words, such as "you can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish", or "to write with a broken pencil is pointless." A competition to see who can come up with the best lexphillies is held every year. This year's winning submission is posted at the very end.*


*.. When fish are in schools, they sometimes take debate.*


*.. A thief who stole a calendar got twelve months.*


*.. When the smog lifts in Los Angeles U.C.L.A.*


*.. The batteries were given out free of charge. *


*.. A dentist and a manicurist married. They fought tooth and nail.*


*.. A will is a dead giveaway.*


*.. With her marriage, she got a new name and a dress.*


*.. A boiled egg is hard to beat.*


*.. When you've seen one shopping Center you've seen a mall.*


*.. Police were called to a day care Center where a three-year-old was resisting a rest.*


*.. Did you hear about the fellow whose whole left side was cut off? He's all right now.*


*.. A bicycle can't stand alone; it is two tired.*


*.. When a clock is hungry it goes back four seconds.*


*.. The guy who fell onto an upholstery machine is now fully recovered.*


*.. He had a photographic *


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2014)

Love 'em!

Well, all but the last one, anyway ...


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 25, 2014)

My favorites here are:
A boiled egg is hard to beat.
With her marriage, she got a new name and a dress.
and
When a clock is hungry it goes back four seconds.


----------



## Casper (Mar 25, 2014)

_*All good ones Phants.......:yes:

I'm with Phil regarding the last one????:getit:*_


----------



## Phantom (Mar 25, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Love 'em!
> 
> Well, all but the last one, anyway ...



oops sorry about that.Must have missed selecting a couple

*.. He had a photographic memory which was never developed.*


*.. When she saw her first strands of grey hair she thought she'd dye.*


*.. Acupuncture is a jab well done. That's the point of it.*


*And the cream of the wretched crop:*


*.. Those who get too big for their pants will be exposed in the end.*


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2014)

Ah, thank you, Phantom - you have now officially redeemed yourself! layful:

I thought the photographic one was supposed to mean that since his memory was photographic, there were no words for it.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 25, 2014)

Glad you remembered the last ones Phants.  They're all funny and clever.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 25, 2014)

"You can lead a horse to water but a pencil must be lead." -- Stan Laurel


----------



## Falcon (Mar 25, 2014)

You can lead a horse to water but you can't lead a horticulture.


----------

